# Interview request - tests to establish IBS



## ekeeling (Feb 11, 2005)

I am working on a campaign in the UK to raise awareness of IBS and the impact that it has on sufferers' lives (called IBS Woman).I have had a request from The Sun newspaper. A reporter wants to interview/photograph women with IBS that are under 45 and live in the UK. The reporter wants to talk to women that have undergone unnecessary/embarassing tests before establishing a diagnosis of IBS and, particularly, women that have unnecessary gastrointestinal or gynaecological surgery/procedures because they had unrecognised IBS. This is a great opportunity for us to increase awareness/understanding and provide support for women who are currently feeling that they are the only one going through this problem. Obviously, The Sun wants to to speak to people as soon as possible. So if you (or anyone you know who fits the profile) are prepared to talk to them, please email me at ekeeling###ruderfinn.co.uk - THANKS!







(UK members only sorry







)


----------

